# FISH LAKE



## bigdcred (Sep 19, 2007)

It has a good 4 inch + thick ice cap. 

Fishing was ok lots of cold wind -5 temp, we went on the 2nd and the 4th,

around twin creek has thin ice don't go,

south end had some Atvs ridding around on it about 60 yards out so it mite be thicker. 

Good luck tell us how you did.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

You've just scored some points with me, this is the kindof no nonsense straight forward report that the novel writers need to try. Thanks


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Christopher30 said:


> You've just scored some points with me, this is the kindof no nonsense straight forward report that the novel writers need to try. Thanks


 -_O-

bigdcred--You said the fishing was "ok". Well, what kind of fish did you catch and how many?


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Christopher30 said:


> You've just scored some points with me, this is the kindof no nonsense straight forward report that the novel writers need to try. Thanks


 :lol: :roll: :lol:

What were you using for bait? How deep were the fish? What were your GPS coordinates? Where's the food pic? Where is the pic of that cool tree/rock formation? Did you fall in? How many people were there? Do you have a tent, snowmobile, or flasher? Were there any women? What were you drinking? What time of day did you catch your fish? How long did you fish?---Did I forget anything?

:lol: J/K thanks for the report!-


----------



## bigdcred (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok here is the skinny, using Goggle Earth I plotted out my trip from my house to where I was fishing is 44.3 miles first I took a left then a right then another right then a left another right then I parked in the snow, got out of the car got all my gear walked to the water dragging a 46lb Ice shack, slowly walk out on to the ice the first day it was Clear and only about 3 to 4in thick, fish swimming all over under your feet, clear ice makes it lots easer to find good spots to drop your line, the ice was supper slippery thank god for ice cleats, pulled out the auger fired it up bumped the gas and I was threw the ice, grab my best ice pole with a new Getszit not sure how it is spelled, tipped it with a worm slowly lowered it down the hole it did not make it to the bottom first fish was a perch, what luck I thought, I pulled that bugger up and out, put her on the ice and cut her head off then cut her up into bite size chunks put a piece of her on the line and back in the hole she went, not 10 sec I had my first Splake, a good 18incher back in the hole she went this went on for 4hr one after another, the wind came up around noon and it got to cold to fish so off the ice I went. Back home with a piece of pizza and a ice cold beer I felt good about the day of great day of fishing I had, 2 days later the 4th I went back up same spot the clear ice covered with a 3in thick layer of snow the ice now about 5in thick the fish was a little slower but worth it, it got real cold so cold it froze my Mt Dew, I did not keep any of the fish, 
So now you got a better idea of what I did, here are the spec. One 24in long pole with 3lb line a few different size Getszit tipped with perch down about 15 to 20 feet no macks very few perch but lots of Splake and a couple of rainbows, under water camera it my best tool next to the pole, get one it helps keep the kids interested, twin creeks was still to thin to fish safely south end is plenty thick go have fun. I hope this is better.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

I was being serious when i said you scored points with me, the people who write long reports about their lunch and their trip and what their mood was and what they did at work the day before need to realize that the only thing interesting is the raw details and the pictures. No offense to anyone who likes to write a long report, i omit most of my small details unless i'm really bored.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The good news is that we accept both types of reports!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> The good news is that we accept both types of reports!


Amen,

Thanks for the report...


----------



## bigdcred (Sep 19, 2007)

MY Bad :lol:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I was kidding too in case there was a question...btw both reports were excellent! :mrgreen:


----------



## DownRange (Aug 30, 2008)

Fished the Twin Creeks area this morning with my Scout Troop. There is no less than eight inches of solid clear ice (very slick). I have seen faster action at Fishlake, but the seven of us were able to meet our quota by noon. The action was steady enough to keep you interested, but nothing to get excited over. The majority of the fish that we landed were slender splake (14-18 inches). We were able to pull to the surface a couple of chunky rainbows, one tipping the scale at two and a quarter pounds. Only two perch made it to the surface in our group. 

We were over 20 feet of water, fishing our tackle nearly two feet off the bottom. Best success was with Swedish Pimples tipped with cut bait. A variety of tube jigs tipped with cut bait or meal worm also seemed to do the trick.

Best part of the outting was satisfied Scouts, clear skies, and none of the famous Fishlake wind.


----------

